# Need Info For Sequoia / Lodgepole Campground



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

Hello All:

After doing a search here, on the dark side, and also scrutinizing the Reserve America site about the Lodgepole campground, I am still in need of reassurance that we can get our big ol' Outback butt in the campsites there.

Most sites are listed as fairly small. But there are still others that list a driveway length of 30 or 35'. I would expect that this would accommodate the camper and then I would simply park the truck in a "T" formation across the front of the campsite. I've read of others doing this but was hoping to get first hand info from anybody who has been there.

We simply must visit Sequoia & King's Canyon this summer, and this looks to be the best campground option for us as they have showers we can use to keep my puny 28 gallon gray tank from filling.

Thanks!

Jim


----------



## mike (Dec 17, 2006)

jim, lodgepole is on our list this year and we have reservations from 7/9- 7/15. Any tips about the area? Maybe we can get together?


----------



## raynardo (Jun 8, 2007)

Jim,

I love Lodgepole, especially Upper Lodgepole, but you'll never get our sized trailers in there! I've camped there in a tent and a pick-up camper over 17 times - see it's my all time favorite place to camp. I even camped there one time in a friend's Class C motorhome.

But, with our trucks and trailers, I don't think there are any campsites that are big enough to accommodate them both. I've never taken my OB up there. But there is an option I believe, and that is to place the trailer in a campsite (if you can find one big enough for your trailer) and then park your truck in the very large parking lot in the campsite.

Of course there are no hook-ups, but at the campstore/gas station there are great showers, but usually long lines.

When are you going, and how long are you staying?


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

We're planning on going in mid June, and will stay about 3 nights.

Thanks for the info, and I did read your comments about this in my site search. This was why I am asking more detailed questions, combined with finding instances of folks camping there in a 35' class A motorhome or 26' trailer too. We really dont care what section of the campground that we are in, just hope to fit in somewhere. Parking the truck in an onsite lot is not a problem.

Otherwise we will need an alternate location that is close by so we can see the parks.

Thanks!

Jim


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

California Jim said:


> We're planning on going in mid June, and will stay about 3 nights.
> 
> Thanks for the info, and I did read your comments about this in my site search. This was why I am asking more detailed questions, combined with finding instances of folks camping there in a 35' class A motorhome or 26' trailer too. We really dont care what section of the campground that we are in, just hope to fit in somewhere. Parking the truck in an onsite lot is not a problem.
> 
> ...


We camped near General Grant which I think was Azalea campground with a 32' 5er a few years back. There were plenty of sites in there that could accomodate larger rigs. Definetly further from the main area of Sequoia though.


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

OK, I took the plunge and booked the two sites we needed. Got a 35' and 40' back-in site for our 28BHS and another Outbacker's 28RSS. They are site numbers 21 and 22 and are very close to the lodge / visitor's center which we like since we will be going there to shower, and just plain like to buy a treat at the end of the day







Fortunately we don't mind being in a populated area as these sites look to be in a fairly busy spot. We'll be gone all day seeing the park anyway









Hope we fit!


----------

